# First model since 1980! Indy Eagle



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

This was my reentry into the modelling world after a 33 year hiatus! The Dan Gurney Olsonite Indy Eagle. I'm a sucker for sixties Indy cars!

I had a couple mishaps where I had to make a couple parts (new windshield and rollbar), but for the most part it came together fairly well. I used some clamshell packaging material for the new windshield and a large paperclip for the rollbar.

















Hope you like.


Doug


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Couple more...






Doug


----------



## SteveNeill (Nov 23, 2011)

Doug that's fantastic! Love it. Great fraking job!

Steve and Rosie


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Steve! Means a lot coming from you!



Doug


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks really good. You have kept your skills!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I had the privilege of watching that car run in 1968 in the hands of Dan Gurney. '68 was the first year for the turbines too, but Bobby Unser beat Gurney by almost a full lap in the end.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Fantastic job on Gurney's Eagle. I've always like the early rear engined cars. 68 was the year for the wedge shaped turbines but Parnelli drove the Whooshmobile in 67, the side by side turbine.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome build


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

That looks awesome!! Nice work!


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Fantastic job on Gurney's Eagle. I've always like the early rear engined cars. 68 was the year for the wedge shaped turbines but Parnelli drove the Whooshmobile in 67, the side by side turbine.


Dan was my favorite driver back in the day along with Jim Clark. I am a huge fan of the 60's Indy cars. I have a handful of 60's Indy "Carousel 1" diecast in my collection.
Funny you mention the Lotus Turbine (wedge) as that is on my bench as we speak. I'm about 1/3 of the way through that one.



Doug


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> I had the privilege of watching that car run in 1968 in the hands of Dan Gurney. '68 was the first year for the turbines too, but Bobby Unser beat Gurney by almost a full lap in the end.


I'd love to meet up with Dan one day -- my favorite driver back then. Got any pics of the race you went to?




Doug


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*I know that feeling....*

*Impressive Doug super Awesome!..:thumbsup:, I sure wish I kept some of my skills after my accident in 2002....Long Story...But I too did returned to building cars mostly Muscle cars, Hot Rods, Street, and Funny cars...So far I've built two one I wasn't so happy with and the other one was good, and am on my third now....But again, Welcome back to the World of modeling and hope to see more....Thanks for sharing....Joe...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Doug, I did but I was only 8 at the time and after so many moves (Army brat) and showing them off they all got lost. The last Indy I went to was the fiasco in 1973. We had missed the start because of traffic, our sets were 1/3rd of the way down the front stretch, right where all of the fuel from Salt Walters crash went. By the time we arrived they have that part of the stands closed off so we sat in vacant seats further down the front stretch.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Nice job on that - looks great


----------



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

wow great build and i love the color.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

You did a really great job on it. It's hard to believe you're coming back from a 33 year break. I bet you don't wait that long for the next one.


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Paper Hollywood said:


> You did a really great job on it. It's hard to believe you're coming back from a 33 year break. I bet you don't wait that long for the next one.


Thanks!

Here is number 2
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=388609

Currently working on a Lotus Turbine and a Beaver float plane.



Doug


----------



## Berrymartin (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for sharing this ...... This is a nicely designed and awesome in shape, I must say that this is one of the best models that I have seen in a long time. You truly get what you did for this model ??


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you!




Doug


----------

